# CAFE 4/27/07 - Killie Speaker



## Six (May 29, 2006)

http://columbusfishclub.org/meetings.php

The CAFE meeting is coming up and there will be a speaker on Killiefish as well as a mini auction and a raffle. The bowl show will be any species of cichlid. 
We're showing our Triglachromis otostigma and Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Keinke" I think. :boxing:


----------

